

Chomsky, Valiant and the algorithmic mirror - petar
http://www.maymounkov.org/chomsky-valiant-algorithmic-mirror

======
mrng
Google Cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.maymounkov.org/chomsky-
valiant-algorithmic-mirror)

for those of you getting the "Over Quota" error.

~~~
petar
Sorry folks. Should be back up soon. In the meantime, there is a mirror
article here:

[http://petar.svbtle.com/](http://petar.svbtle.com/)

------
petar
While the blog is "Over Quota", use this alternative link to the article:

    
    
      http://petar.svbtle.com/

------
malgorithms
some quick info: Petar Maymounkov, the author, is the same guy who invented
kademlia, the distributed hash table that many p2p networks use
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kademlia](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kademlia)).

------
petar
And the article is back up on the original link.

------
6ren
tinkling?

~~~
petar
faintly entlightening

~~~
6ren
Do you have a reference for that, or are you Humpty Dumptying?

~~~
petar
Reference for which? The meaning of "tinkling" or the claim made in the
sentence that contains it?

~~~
6ren
For the meaning of tinkling.

 _EDIT_ ah, you probably meant "inkling".

